# What's the worst received film that you love?



## Guy Rowland (Jun 8, 2014)

To qualify, you must think the film is excellent.

Here's my starter - The Village. IMDB score 6.5/10. Rotten Tomatoes 43% fresh.

Beautifully shot and paced, great performances and a smart study of the psychology and power of fear. I caught it on TV last night, having not seen it for years - I'd forgotten most of it, but knew the score well. It held up fantastically.

There's much speculation that the poor reception was due to bad marketing - folks expecting a horror film instead of (effectively) a period drama with some tense bits. 

I feel sorry for M Night Shyamalan. I mean, it's hard to defend many of the films post-The Village, but this was a superior piece of work. As has been much said, the director lives in the shadow of his superb debut, but this comes pretty close to equaling it imo - the twist makes sense, and the drama holds up on its own. Unbreakable was perhaps a little flawed but still had strengths, while the first half of Signs was excellent. In all of these you can see a director of restraint and taste and a great feel for human drama. But then there's the 2nd half of Signs (urgh) and - by popular consensus - most of his recent output. Still hoping for more films from the good half of Shyamalan.

So what you all got? Any misunderstood gems out there that deserve to be revisited?


----------



## TGV (Jun 8, 2014)

Showtime, with Eddy Murphy and Robert de Niro. It has its weak moments, and perhaps I haven't seen enough of cop movies, but I liked it. Nobody seems to take it seriously, and there are some good observations on reality shows. It'll never be in my top 10, but the RT rating is 25%, and it's 5.5 on IMDB.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 8, 2014)

Michael Powells Peeping Tom. Critics slaughtered it and Powell never really worked again.

David Lean's Ryan's Daughter. Critics mainly hated it.

Electra Glide in Blue.


----------



## Consona (Jun 8, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Sun Jun 08 said:


> The Village


I don't get why majority of people disliked this film. I think it was great flick.


----------



## Neifion (Jun 8, 2014)

Tim Burton's Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. Having read the book many times as a child, I feel like Burton hit the nail on the head better than the 1971 version. The main difference between the two, I feel, is Wonka. While I still love Gene Wilder's wonderfully dynamic performance, Depp's Wonka was someone who wasn't just eccentric; he was pyschologically damaged from years of repressing his daddy issues, and basically used his factory as a means of hermetic lifestyle from people he couldn't trust. Tim Burton is known for exploring his misfits and anti-heroes, but I feel like it made a lot of sense to explain why a successful businessman could be so anti-social and awkward.


----------



## chillbot (Jun 8, 2014)

Village was "ok"... I guess I was maybe expecting better from Shyamalan at that point but it's tough to compare to Sixth Sense. If it had been his first film people may have reacted differently. I actually didn't care for Unbreakable when I first watched it but since then I have come to think it's brilliant. Similar to The Happening, I know no one cared for that movie, I enjoyed it though it didn't do a ton for me, but since watching it I think about it a lot and it has thoroughly freaked me out. Something about the wind blowing... and the fact that our planet hates us right now...

Mine would be Any Given Sunday, but I happen to be a big fan of (American) football. Yeah it wasn't well received but the acting is off the charts (pacino!) and I can't think of a movie that portrays 'The Big Game' better.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 8, 2014)

I love The Village. And the score should have won the Oscar.


----------



## The Darris (Jun 8, 2014)

*Hook*

IMDB: 6.6/10 Rotten Tomatoes: 31%

This movie is timeless, in my opinion. I recently watched it again after not seeing it for years. Sure, nostalgia may have made me biased but everything about that movie is great. Also, JW's score brings that movie together perfectly.


----------



## Neifion (Jun 8, 2014)

The Darris @ Sun Jun 08 said:


> *Hook*
> 
> IMDB: 6.6/10 Rotten Tomatoes: 31%
> 
> This movie is timeless, in my opinion. I recently watched it again after not seeing it for years. Sure, nostalgia may have made me biased but everything about that movie is great. Also, JW's score brings that movie together perfectly.



Completely agree, and the kid actors were brilliant as well, especially the ones who played Rufio and Jack.


----------



## AR (Jun 8, 2014)

Pearl Harbor. Simply can't resist the romantic clichee. And the fx were wooow


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Jun 9, 2014)

Plan 9 from Outer Space; Howard the Duck


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 9, 2014)

Luca Capozzi @ Mon Jun 09 said:


> Howard the Duck



I do know of people who, in all seriousness, claim that Howard The Duck is a masterpiece, only fatally let down by the costume...


----------



## Harzmusic (Jun 9, 2014)

Mr. Nobody

Not so bad received by critics, but financially a complete desaster due to release troubles and bad marketing. Noone seems to know this brilliant movie, which is actually one of my all time favorites.
Grossed worldwide 3,5 million with a budget of about 47 million.

This movie is like 50 stories and genious ideas in one and still manages to keep track of the initial idea. It's intelligent, original with a great soundtrack and stunning visuals - beautiful on so many levels.


----------



## Cruciform (Jun 9, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Mon Jun 09 said:


> Beautifully shot and paced, great performances and a smart study of the psychology and power of fear.



Absolutely love 'The Village'. I found it particularly poignant and moving in many ways because it was such a powerful metaphor of my own upbringing in an ultra-conservative, religious sect. It always surprises me when I read people who say it sucked. I relate so strongly to it.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 9, 2014)

The Night of the Hunter. It bombed and was not received that well. It cost about $600 to $700k to make and lost money. Charles Laughton never directed another film again.

Also, It's a Wonderful Life. Audiences stayed away in droves on it's release.

The Magnificent Seven. When that was released in the USA, no one went to see it. The American audiences thought it was just another western, which technically it was. But then it was released later on Europe and Great Britain and audiences loved it. It returned to the USA and became a classic with some of the coolest dialogue and action scenes ever seen in a western. Spawned the Fistful of Dollars series which was extremely popular. One slightly silly, but interesting facts about that film is the gun shots. For the first time, guns actually started to sound realistic in a western.

Build My Gallows High directed by Jaques Tournier is maybe one of the best film noir examples there is. No one went to see it at the time but it's now regarded as a classic.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 9, 2014)

adriancook @ Mon Jun 09 said:


> Also It's a Wonderful Life. Audiences stayed away in droves on it's release.



That's true, they did. Personally I'm more interested in films that are still regarded poorly, or rather have not been widely reappraised though - interesting to me that there are films of the quality of The Village that still have low public and critical appreciation.

Also there's plenty of slow burns - The Shawshank Redemption is a good example - of films that take a long time to find a wide audience, although they were well received by critics and the few public who saw it originally.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 9, 2014)

It's funny but my wife likes The Village. She watches it every time it comes on. It's one of those films that some people are grabbed by. Of his films, I prefer Signs even though it's 'daft allegorical'. The music in that is very good.

We had a woods near us just like in The Village and I suggested she stand with her back to it one evening. She lasted about 20 seconds. Strange but true. :lol:

The Shawshank Redemption is pure Oscar robbery imo. In that' it was robbed. That's the way it goes though.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 9, 2014)

adriancook @ Mon Jun 09 said:


> It's funny but my wife likes The Village. She watches it every time it comes on. It's one of those films that some people are grabbed by. Of his films, I prefer Signs even though it's 'daft allegorical'. The music in that is very good.
> 
> We had a woods near us just like in The Village and I suggested she stand with her back to it one evening. She lasted about 20 seconds. Strange but true. :lol:
> 
> The Shawshank Redemption is pure Oscar robbery imo. In that' it was robbed. That's the way it goes though.



Yeah - look through Oscar history and the Acadamy gets it wrong more than they get it right really. These days so much is on promotional campaigns, often great films aren't even considered come awards time. That's sort of what happened with Shawshank I think - though it was nominated, it never got that stupid buzz going. Daft. I was lucky enough to have seen it on its original theatrical release, my wife and I pretty much alone in an empty cinema (I worked on crtiic Barry Norman's BBC show at the time and he'd given it a great review.... it was one of those films I felt I "ought" to see). I'll never forget staggering out afterwards knowing I'd seen something truly special. Actually shares a little DNA with the Sixth Sense in that both films have brilliant twists, but they'd work perfectly well without them. That's how twists work best - the misdirection of the drama has to be very strong so you're not really thinking or looking for a twist. The misdirection, in fact, has to be so strong that it justifies a film on its own without needing anything else. I had no idea with Shawshank, I thought Dufresne had hung himself.... and I was "whoa... wha... whe..." if it had been sold to me differently, my reaction might have been different. Ditto The Village. If that was just sold as a period drama, people might have been blown away. but if you're spending all that time trying to second guess it, the magic trick falls apart. And that's become Shyamalan's big problem - he's so known for the twist, everyone sits there treating the films as puzzles to solve rather than, well, films.

Signs - I so love much of it. Again, the pacing and character stuff is sublime (love that opening shot through the warped window). But fundamentally the premise behind the aliens' undoing was so intelligence-insultingly preposterous, it fatally tarnishes it for me.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 9, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Mon Jun 09 said:


> Yeah - look through Oscar history and the Acadamy gets it wrong more than they get it right really.



Its an anomaly. I know this is not part of your subject header, but it goes way back.

Take the only music Oscar awarded to Bernard Herrmann in 1941 for instance. In those days you could get nominated for more than one film and this was the norm then.

Herrmann was nominated for best score to Citizen Kane and The Devil & Daniel Webster.

Wins it for the latter of the two. Seems weird today but back then………

But the fact that this was Herrmann's only music Oscar win makes you think.

Look at the nominations for the 1960 music Oscars. That's almost laughable when you see the films that came out the eventual winner.


----------



## RasmusFors (Jun 9, 2014)

I really digg the movies by Tarsem Singh (expect that snowwhite one). He is one hell of director when it comes to visuals, just watch "the fall", one of the most beutifull movies ever shot. He has no fresh release on rotten tomatoes, but I think his filmography is quite solid. The cell is a fun thriller which pulls of a great surreal atmosphere with awsome costume and set design. The fall (as I've metioned) is just a beutifull film, with the most solid story out of his films. Immortals is pretty much the definition of a mindless action film, but it takes a unique and creative spin on the "swords and sandals" genre. Plus the action sequence in the end between the gods and the titans are one of the most awsome fights I've ever seen


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jun 9, 2014)

The critics on Rotten Tomatoes only gave The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou (2004) 55%. I love it and know a couple of people who say it's their favorite film.

And yes, two more thumbs up for The Village and The Fall.

I also really like the re-edit of Touch of Evil. It wasn't received well at the time, and it's just weird for Charlton Heston to play a Mexican, but I love that film. Many call it the last true film noir.


----------



## snowleopard (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm going to say Heaven's Gate. It was ridiculed at the time and labelled the biggest box office bomb ever (though it wasn't), that sank United Artists studio (hardly the whole story), and I really liked it. It had flaws, but I saw past those at the time and saw it's beauty. Granted, in recent years it was finally re-mastered and edited into a version that's a bit long, but more cohesive, and there's been qutie a few critics revisiting it with some giving it very high praise. And even those that don't care for it agreeing it's a visually masterful. So I don't know how much it really qualifies for this list. 56% on Rotten Tomatoes. 

I didn't care for The Village, but didn't hate it either. Maybe I should watch it again. Agree with what else has been said on M Night. I liked Sixth Sense, and Unbreakable even more. The rest has been pretty weak to downright awful. 

I also loved Hook. And I'm not a Speilburg fan. 

Back in the 80's I was a fan of the slasher genre. Not all of them, but qutie a few. They faced the harshest wrath of film critics, but they too have recovered. Some very well. The Burning for example has a 100% tomatometer rating. 

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1184756-burning/


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 9, 2014)

Funny you ask, I just watched a film that had bad reviews on Rittoen Tomatoes. I am the first one to ril against how dumb comedies I have become and yet I just watched and enjoyed (would not o so far as to say LOVED however) "The Incredible Burt Wonderstone."

It was dumb, but there was an underlying sweetness to it and it was refreshing to see a comedy with no flatulence, sperm, and diarrhea gags for a change.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Jun 9, 2014)

I think Open Water is a masterpiece, for me probably the most frightening and visceral film I've ever seen. It was slated because 'not much happens' which I find strange because it was hyper-realistic and wasn't supposed to be an action film, rather it put the viewer in the situation of the characters. It had me gripped and terrified pretty much from the outset and the beautifully understated ending is heartbreaking. The lightening storm scene and the pov scenes where the camera dips just below the surface to reveal scores of sharks circling are 'highlights'. Definitely recommend.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 10, 2014)

The Darris @ Sun Jun 08 said:


> *Hook*
> 
> IMDB: 6.6/10 Rotten Tomatoes: 31%
> 
> This movie is timeless, in my opinion. I recently watched it again after not seeing it for years. Sure, nostalgia may have made me biased but everything about that movie is great. Also, JW's score brings that movie together perfectly.



Wow! I loved this movie and had no clue it got such a bad wrap by critics!! 

My pick is the Chris Farley David Spade "Tommy Boy." I guess I'm not the only one, as the critics on rotten tomatoes gave it a 44%, but the audience gave it a 91%. I'm amazed that they started filming this movie without a script, as the story was full of heart and the comedy was pure gold. Not to mention the great score by David Newman (I actually analyzed it for a music in film class in college as I thought it worked very, very well with the film). 

While on comedies, I personally LOVED Ace Ventura II When nature calls, and find it to be 10x's a better / funnier movie than the original Ace Ventura, yet rotten tomato critics give it a 33% (but 72% of the audience liked it). Great script and directing by Steve Oedekerk and thought the score by Robert Folk was very good and fit the film very well. For me, this is one of my favorite Jim Carrey comedy by far! (also love Dumb and Dumber, but I'm pretty sure that one wouldn't qualify in this thread) 

Speaking of Steve Oedekerk, I dont know if you guys have seen the movie "Kung Pow: Enter the Fist" but this fricking awesome! Steve managed to take clips from old Kung Fu films, and inserted himself into the film, and using english overdubs made a hilarious story. My favorite character is wimp lo - the kung fu student Master Kane purposely taught wrong as a joke.  Now I admit some of the scenes are dumb (Steve fighting the cow for example) but "Evil Betty" has to be the best villain in all of movies! The movie was Goodnadab and far from badong, even though critics gave it an 11%!! YES 11%!!! And if you end up digging the film, make sure you check out Steve Oedekerk's "Thumb" series (e.g. frankenthumb, thumbtanic, thumb wars, bat thumb, etc) 

I guess comedy is a very polarizing thing.  p.s thanks for the great thread idea Guy!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 10, 2014)

Casino was rated 65 by top critics on RT. I thought it was brilliant.


----------



## Kejero (Jun 10, 2014)

In a thread like this I can't help but mention Cutthroat Island. Other than not the best perforamces from the main cast, this movie is deliciously piratey. And then there's of course the score which is widely considered a masterpiece.

I also liked Waterworld. It's a fun adventurous post-apo flick with some really impressive set work.

Or maybe I just like anything with water


----------



## Justus (Jun 10, 2014)

I am totally with you, Kejero!
Wanted to name these two movies.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh, also if you are a songwriter, the opening scenes of the savagely reviewed "Ishtar" are hysterical. All songwriters, especially those who collaborate, know the feeling of thinking "we are creating something great' only to realize later on, it isn't.

And the scene with the vultures in the desert is also really funny..


----------



## maclaine (Jun 10, 2014)

I've always had a special place in my heart for Last Action Hero. I generally dislike the "movies about movies" genre, but this one pokes fun at itself in a way that works for me. Granted, the kid in it can get a bit annoying, but everyone else in the cast is excellent. 

The story goes that, because it opened at the same time as Jurassic Park, it was panned because it didn't stand up to that mega-hit. I think the fallout from that initial disregard still hangs over it, but it's worth a revisit.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 10, 2014)

adriancook @ Mon Jun 09 said:


> The Night of the Hunter. It bombed and was not received that well. It cost about $600 to $700k to make and lost money. Charles Laughton never directed another film again.



One of the tensest films I ever watched. Brilliant.

Speaking of hunters, anyone ever see Alan Arkin in "The Heart is a Lonely Hunter?" Gut wrenching film.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 10, 2014)

Joe vs The Volcano


----------



## snowleopard (Jun 11, 2014)

Found another one. Rambo IV (the one in Burma). This was brushed aside by critics and gets a 37% rating on Rotten Tomatoes. It's arguably my favorite film in the series. I caught it on demand for free and thought it might be some silly over the top Stallone fun. The movie surprised me very much. The action sequences weren't comedic action, but instead compact, brutally violent and realistic. The character of Rambo had evolved in a fairly believable manner, and the story behind it had meaning, surprisingly so. The film wasn't flawless, but everyone I know that's seen it, has said the same as me. They were surprised at how good it was, and how thoughtful it was.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 11, 2014)

NYC Composer @ Tue Jun 10 said:


> One of the tensest films I ever watched. Brilliant.



One of cinemas greatest scenes and cuts to the lake scene with Shelley Winters. The music makes it even better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4se5hr9O84

The film taps into real fears, especially for parents, but is made to look unreal. Mitchums's performance as a psychopath is almost unbelievable acting against type. Watching these clips now, reminds of how uneasy the audience is made to feel all the way through the film. A classic and hard to believe when it was made. Laughton would have made a great director given more chances.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwlSrpMK3VA

Amazing scene. My God, I love Lillian Gish.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNmtkxw4b58


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 11, 2014)

maclaine @ Tue Jun 10 said:


> I've always had a special place in my heart for Last Action Hero. I generally dislike the "movies about movies" genre, but this one pokes fun at itself in a way that works for me. Granted, the kid in it can get a bit annoying, but everyone else in the cast is excellent.
> 
> The story goes that, because it opened at the same time as Jurassic Park, it was panned because it didn't stand up to that mega-hit. I think the fallout from that initial disregard still hangs over it, but it's worth a revisit.



I've always liked it too. Actually has a heart as well. And the notion of "in the real world, the bad guys can win" is good. And it has Arnie's Hamlet - "To be or not to be? Not to be". BOOM.

Wouldn't be in my top 10 or nothin', but its, well, fun. And you're right, opening opposite Jurassic Park was lethal. If it had opened a year earlier - Batman Returns, Lethal Weapon 3, Sister Act + Basic Instinct didn't make for a vintage year - it would have fared better for sure. Jurassic Park just made every other blockbuster look like, well, a dinosaur.

A film I should really see again is Rob Reiner's North. It got SLATED. By everyone. EVERYONE. I saw it and thought it was a hoot. But to be fair I was giving Reiner a lot of love at the time - Spinal Tap, The Sure Thing, Stand By Me, Misery, When Harry Met Sally, A Few Good Men - I figured he could do no wrong in literally any genre.

Oh, and one more - Barry Levinson's Toys. Like it. Again, ripped to shreds by just about everyone. LL Cool J was hysterical. All round it was interesting and fun.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh, oh, I have a new one - a low budget Aussie superhero flick called Griff The Invisible. An utter joy of a film, and only the 2nd superhero film of post-2000 that I really like (the other being the Incredibles of course). Thoroughly recommended - hoping it might eventually attain cult classic status as the 6.1 / 10 on imdb right now is a monumental injustice.


----------



## Piano & Strings (Sep 19, 2014)

Grease 2
4.1/10-IMDb
22%-Rotten Tomatoes

I know (o) lol


----------



## AC986 (Sep 20, 2014)

The last 7 films I've watched in order are

The Call: (started off almost promisingly then very quickly descended into a poor mans version of Silence of the Lambs). Utter crap.

Prometheus: Started off poorly and then gradually fell away. Awful.

Captain Phillips: Was looking forward to this one. Overrated. The director did not keep the tension going and it fell away. Not great.

Man of Steel: Promising start that looked like a new slant on the original, but then turned into a video game. Great for actors that like standing in front of the camera looking upwards. Rubbish.

Batman:The Dark Knight Rises. Drivel basically. It's like a meal you had but forgot very quickly.

Nebraska: Beautifully paced and funny. Acting excellent. Good film. Liked the music too. Very old fashioned in a The Sundowners/Genevieve kind of way. And very well shot.

Philomena: Just brilliant acting from Judi Dench. Great film. Loved it. Instantly recognizable composer without having to check. Worked well with the film in a non -obtrusive way.


----------



## AC986 (Sep 20, 2014)

Marc Filmer @ Fri Sep 19 said:


> Grease 2
> 4.1/10-IMDb
> 22%-Rotten Tomatoes
> 
> I know (o) lol



Anything that gets 4.1 on IMDB must really be crap. The marking on that platform is waaaayyyyyyy overboard. You can generally take about 2 to 3 points off and then you'll be close.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 20, 2014)

Margin Call.


----------



## AC986 (Sep 21, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sat Sep 20 said:


> Margin Call.



Alright. 1.5 then.


----------



## Vin (Sep 21, 2014)

Only God Forgives.


----------



## PJMorgan (Sep 21, 2014)

Drive Angry - IMDB Score 5.5, Rotten tomatoes 45%

It got a real panning from critics on release but I really enjoyed it. It ticked most of the boxes for me as a no brainer action movie with fantasy elements thrown in for good measure. Although i wouldn't go as far as saying I loved it but I did like it a lot. 

47 Ronin - IMDB Score 6.3, Rotten Tomatoes 14%

Had a really slow start, Keanu was his usual wooden self & it was also a bit jarring watching a mostly Japanese cast speak english, but as the film went on the pace picked up nicely & by the end I was really immersed in the Asian fantasy world on the big screen. I'll admit I am a real sucker for Chambara (Samurai Cinema) Manga/anime Asian fantasy or Martial arts movies. As much as I like a film with a Stella cast, excellent script/story & a great twist, I don't mind having to switch into no brainer mode & enjoying the action. Although it's a bonus when you have an action film with all the above. 



adriancook @ 20th September 2014 said:


> The last 7 films I've watched in order are
> 
> The Call: (started off almost promisingly then very quickly descended into a poor mans version of Silence of the Lambs). Utter crap.
> 
> ...



Just wondering Adrian if you actually read the heading of this particular thread? It's titled "what's the worst received film you Love" meaning what films do you really like but everyone else seems to hate. It's not titled "list & critique the last 7 films you watched". 

I also don't think you should be critiquing other peoples choices here especially as they're naming films that most others thought were crap but they loved, which is kinda the whole point of this thread.


----------



## AC986 (Sep 21, 2014)

"I also don't think you should be critiquing other peoples choices here especially as they're naming films that most others thought were crap but they loved, which is kinda the whole point of this thread."


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJqziTVLNoo


----------



## PJMorgan (Sep 21, 2014)

adriancook @ 21st September 2014 said:


> "I also don't think you should be critiquing other peoples choices here especially as they're naming films that most others thought were crap but they loved, which is kinda the whole point of this thread."
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJqziTVLNoo



:D and so you should be, run along now & pour yourself a....

o-[][]-o


:lol:


----------



## AC986 (Sep 22, 2014)

PJMorgan @ Sun Sep 21 said:


> adriancook @ 21st September 2014 said:
> 
> 
> > :D and so you should be, run along now & pour yourself a....
> ...



Don't drink. Wish I did though after sitting through some of those films.


----------



## AC986 (Sep 23, 2014)

I watched Gravity last night.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Sep 23, 2014)

The worst TITLED film that I love is "I Walked with a Zombie."

Rather than being about brain-eaters, it's about superstitions in the West Indies. The music during the ceremony scene is fantastic: great percussion and island vocals over an irregular meter. IMO, this is Roy Webb's best work.

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/i_walked_with_a_zombie/


----------



## AC986 (Sep 23, 2014)

Roy Webb was a master.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 23, 2014)

> I watched Gravity last night.



My sympathies, Adrian.

The only thing worse would have been Les Miserables.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks PJMorgan for the valiant efforts in keeping this thread OT...

Marc - someone else told me recently they thought Grease 2 was a misunderstood masterpiece. Can't say I've tried - the very thought makes me squeamish as I think the original is perfection - but perhaps I should be brave one day and try it out.

I gotta big up Griff The Invisible some more. It's harder when the film is low budget to see it sadly squandered on the unappreciative. I want to buy the cast and crew a cake. Each.


----------



## AC986 (Sep 23, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Sep 23 said:


> > I watched Gravity last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad you brought that up Nick. I have not seen Les Miz.

Gravity. 

First 10 minutes I thought, yes, 650+ special FX people can't be wrong. When that quickly wore off I actually found myself fast forwarding the film in places. I'd recorded it in HD on Sky Movies.

What they did here, is they had 650 FX people and 2 actors and the way I see it, somewhere in there they forgot they were making film. 

Overidding memories. WTF is anyone as daft Sandra Bullocks character doing anywhere near a Space Station?

And the music?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 23, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Tue Sep 23 said:


> Thanks PJMorgan for the valiant efforts in keeping this thread OT...



I'm so grateful I thought it worth saying again.


----------



## PJMorgan (Sep 23, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ 23rd September 2014 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Tue Sep 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks PJMorgan for the valiant efforts in keeping this thread OT...
> ...



No problem Guy, I've a lot of interest in this thread because there are just a tunne of mostly hated films I seem to really like especially when it comes to action. I mean it's a real bonus when you have a Kung fu film with a great story & cast but the most important thing really is the Kung fu/choreography & great cinematography to make the action look even better.

I'll have to see if I can thing of a few non action dramatic films so I don't end up looking like a complete airhead.


----------



## dpasdernick (Sep 30, 2014)

Damage with Jeremy Irons.

The Hot Spot with Don Johnson

Falling Down with Michael Douglas.

I'm not sure where they land on the Tomato-ometer but I love stories about f*cked up people.

Oh and if you haven't seen the Ghost Writer with Ewan McGregor I recommend it. I can't stop watching it.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 1, 2014)

Not exactly the worst reviewed film ever but with 55% at RT I think Stepbrothers is pretty underappreciated.


----------



## AC986 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ghost Writer is dreadful.

You're almost overwhelmingly grateful when he gets run down by a car.


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Oct 1, 2014)

Batman & Robin! (o) =o /\~O o=< _-) o=?
Now I can RIP!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 21, 2015)

Found another - Lake Placid. 5.6/10 IMDb. It's an absolute gem - fantastic characters and cast - Bridget Fonda, Brendon Gleeson and Oliver Platt all vie for my favourite. It's laugh out loud funny and Stan Winston's creature is magnificent. And gloriously short. I put it with Tremors as monster movies which are genuinely hilarious.


----------



## Reegs (Feb 21, 2015)

Wing Commander.

Loosely based on the video games, that darling 90s duo of Freddie Prinze Jr and Matthew Lillard are ace fighter pilots deep in the future fighting against a cat-like alien race that for unknown reasons wants to invade and destroy Earth. Also for unknown reasons gravity exists in space.

But David Arnold wrote the score and it is absolutely fantastic.


----------

